# The Not Quite Ultimate Granddady of Go Dawgs Thread



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs.

GON huntin'.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 27, 2015)

Thwg!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2015)

Daily jacketssux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Noles




Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

daily nolesux, volsux, teksux, and gatorsux. godog16 and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Elfiii left Granddaddy out.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Cummings Ga getting ready for some Friday night Georgia HS Football. Go Pack.


----------



## riprap (Nov 27, 2015)

Hoping Thomson bulldogs can take out semi pro buford tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

Go dogs 2016! 3rd place team in the east!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Go dogs 2016! 3rd place team in the east!!



#volsux


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> #volsux



When are you going to get on the same page as me so we can take over this place from the sucky dawgs? Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

4x4 we got a little confused cause there was no Granddaddy in the title. We on the right page, yall just in the wrong book.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Go CC beating South Forsyth tonight.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2015)

GoDawgs! Whup them bees!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## GAGE (Nov 28, 2015)

Dawgs win out, GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Noles rowing down the Red River in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles rowing down the Red River in Kentucky.



hopefully that river flows northwest to siberia.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

That would be a long river 6 it would have to flow NW, cross the Ohio & the Mississippi, cross the Rockies, then head north thru Canada and then Alaska. That would be some river.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Although the St Johns river does flow north.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Went down to Tenn. tonight for a steak, it was totally packed with UT fans, and as usual you would have thought they were playing the Green Bay Packers rather than a woefully bad team. It could have been enjoyable watching them celebrate had they had not been wearing them hideous putrid orange shirts. How can any team in Div 1 football wear such sickening unis. What is so funny about it is the trailer park gang think the color is cool.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Monday should be interesting I hope.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

13 points scored on that tough GT D... Impressive


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs headed to Buford Georgia next Friday night. Well gonna stay in Buford but the game in some village called Hoschton or such.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs playing some good D


----------



## riprap (Nov 28, 2015)

One day we will be in the mix.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

UT might be the best team in the Nation. They only have 4 losses.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Uh I think UGA only had 3. But we are gone and they are back.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2015)

Night Dawgs and Vols see yall in Georgia next week In fact gonna be watching a UT LB recruit from Colquitt County, He is a stud too.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

Next year 16


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

Anybody ever noticed how consumed other fans are with UGA. They are there everyday to offer advice, then criticize us for taking that advice. They say we are stupid for keeping Richt and we are stupid for firing him. They spend more time talking about our recruits than there own. They all make up their Image of a UGA fan and spend thousands of post tying to make it a reality when truth is none of them have a clue what it is to be a Dawg. They are totally obsessed with our every move. They are entertaining in a way they don't even realize.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody ever noticed how consumed other fans are with UGA. They are there everyday to offer advice, then criticize us for taking that advice. They say we are stupid for keeping Richt and we are stupid for firing him. They spend more time talking about our recruits than there own. They all make up their Image of a UGA fan and spend thousands of post tying to make it a reality when truth is none of them have a clue what it is to be a Dawg. They are totally obsessed with our every move. They are entertaining in a way they don't even realize.




crazy huh




1980


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

I would like to get Chip Kelley.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs looking forward to a new start!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to get Chip Kelley.



seriously?


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2015)

This was the best Thanksgiving ever.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

I let a nice buck walk this morning, got a little upset because 3 pigs was closed in pine ptn and then got the news of CMR stepping down. Excited to see what's going to happen. At least I can be optimistic. You knew what was going to happen with Richt. I do hope the best for him and really wanted him to win a NC at Uga.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

Two teams that beat GT are looking for new coaches. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> seriously?



My mistake, I forgot we were supposed to clear our wishes with the Experts before we expressed them. I will try to do better.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My mistake, I forgot we were supposed to clear our wishes with the Experts before we expressed them. I will try to do better.





was just wondering if you were serious, and get away from a pro style O. i forgot to not be serious.. i'll try to do better


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2015)

I was very serious. If a coach can come in and win, I could care less if he runs a spread or the old Knute Rockne box formation.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody ever noticed how consumed other fans are with UGA. They are there everyday to offer advice, then criticize us for taking that advice. They say we are stupid for keeping Richt and we are stupid for firing him. They spend more time talking about our recruits than there own. They all make up their Image of a UGA fan and spend thousands of post tying to make it a reality when truth is none of them have a clue what it is to be a Dawg. They are totally obsessed with our every move. They are entertaining in a way they don't even realize.



It is a sick obsession.  If I were to administer an idjit test around here, the first question would be about UGA football.  The rest wouldn't be relevant.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs. Richt AD. Smart HC. Pruitt stays. OC?


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

http://fanbuzz.rare.us/story/butch-jones-really-believes-he-might-have-the-best-team-in-the-country/

They ARE back!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs for New Beginnings!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for New Beginnings!!!



This^^^^

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

Alabama fans know what's best for their team and yours. Just look at all the NC's. They know how to pick a team to pull for.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> http://fanbuzz.rare.us/story/butch-jones-really-believes-he-might-have-the-best-team-in-the-country/
> 
> They ARE back!



You know the scary part is he prolly does believe something so asinine.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> I let a nice buck walk this morning, got a little upset because 3 pigs was closed in pine ptn and then got the news of CMR stepping down. Excited to see what's going to happen. At least I can be optimistic. You knew what was going to happen with Richt. I do hope the best for him and really wanted him to win a NC at Uga.  Go Dawgs.



3 Pigs being closed would be the cause for consternation but there's always Eddie Mae's buffet. 

Agree on CMR. He is tip top. He just couldn't close the deal. The next coach better be the "next level" guy.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

Even in our loss to bama we've been playing some great football as of late. We had the #2 team imo oklahoma beat and let em sneak one outta knoxville. If we played arky/fla next week wed beat em silly. If we played uga every week till jan 1st we'd be 5-0. Uga continues to burn and we just keeeeep on adding those recruits!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Even in our loss to bama we've been playing some great football as of late. We had the #2 team imo oklahoma beat and let em sneak one outta knoxville. If we played arky/fla next week wed beat em silly. If we played uga every week till jan 1st we'd be 5-0. Uga continues to burn and we just keeeeep on adding those recruits!



Still struggling to become relevant I see.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Still struggling to become relevant I see.



You know ive asked my friends that are uga fans that same question..what makes uga "relevant"? Still havnt got an answer.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You know ive asked my friends that are uga fans that same question..what makes uga "relevant"? Still havnt got an answer.



UGA is relevant because it isn't volsux.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

Thats what I thought! You guys really arent yall just like to think yall are. 3rd place in the sec east isnt relevant boss man!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thats what I thought! You guys really arent yall just like to think yall are. 3rd place in the sec east isnt relevant boss man!



Not relevant. ^ Thanks for playing. If you would like to play again please deposit .25 in the coin slot.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

The big difference is that VOL fans actually think the are relevant right now. $ loses does not = relevant.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

If if if. UT has played great? SC was a late TO away from beating UT. You beat Missouri by 11. You barley beat UGA in a game when we had no QB and lost our best offensive player. Uh that Oklahoma team you talking about go beat by Texas.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

You homers will never see. Ill just let the play on the field speak for itself. Enjoy 3rd place fellas!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

Ive never claimed we were relevent. Im trying to figure out how uga is is all im doing. Noone can tell me. Is it the recruiting? 10rc wins that..is it the sec rec this year? 10rc wins that too. What else..have they played for or won a nat champ recently? Nope not true. Is it bec their FANS believe they are somehow relevent? Yep thats it.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

UT is in the same position as us, watching a terrible Florida team from last year play for the sec title. That's something to be proud of I guess.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

Whipping vandy is a big deal.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

No its not Im still ticked we let that one slip by. We will get there though no doubt. Im ticked at all 4 of our loses lol. We had all beat..though bama was prolly gonna drive that last drive and score anyhow.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> Whipping vandy is a big deal.



See there puts it all in perspective..when some here have said uga played very poor against them even in a win. We are way better than uga folks..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> This^^^^
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



i thought you were doing go puppies the rest of the season


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

We had UT beat, and I am ticked that we let it slip away. That was one of our best offensive performances of the year. Course a lot of that was thanks to the defense we were playing against.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> See there puts it all in perspective..when some here have said uga played very poor against them even in a win. We are way better than uga folks..


With that logic, we blew out SC. You barely beat UGA with our best player out. Way better.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

I hope maggitt gets his 6th year it killed us on d when he went down early. That was the best game ive seen in person though for sure!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> With that logic, we blew out SC. You barely beat UGA with our best player out. Way better.



Yep!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 3 Pigs being closed would be the cause for consternation but there's always Eddie Mae's buffet.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


>



The new seafood joint is tip top. As long as you qualify for a dinner mortgage.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The new seafood joint is tip top. As long as you qualify for a dinner mortgage.



A guy at camp has been there a few times and they went Saturday night. Nothing but good things to say about it. It just reminds me of a fish/wing place in Clayton county being an old huddle house.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> A guy at camp has been there a few times and they went Saturday night. Nothing but good things to say about it. It just reminds me of a fish/wing place in Clayton county being an old huddle house.



We had second thoughts but the parking lot has been jam packed since they opened. We went Friday night before last. They said 15 minute wait time and it was 15 minutes on the dot. They turn tables fast. The service was stellar and the food was off the chain. From the time we got seated our food was on the table in about 10 minutes. We didn't even have time to finish our whiskey before they whipped the food on us. The waitress paid close attention to us the whole time we were there and the owner stopped by to make sure everything was hunky dunky and they were packed to the gills. 

It's definitely not an every weekend destination. It's pricey! It is a pleasant break though from the other spots in town. The Callaway Gardens Inn has a Friday night Seafood buffet for $25. It's pretty good but it doesn't touch this place. Eddie Mae has one too but she needs to kick it up a notch or she will be empty on Friday nights.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Can we eat there Friday Afternoon Elfiii.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can we eat there Friday Afternoon Elfiii.



If you want to drive all the way to Pine Mountain, GA you betcha!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs giving coaches the boot and starting over.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs giving coaches the boot and starting over.



I hope we're just shifting gears into overdrive but I have large doubts.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2015)

godawgs getting rid of this mess. yall hire a great coach and kick the crap out of the east pretenders and restore order. Bama needs a competent foe in the seccg each year.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2015)

It's always a tricky thing when a long time guy leaves. You either do good on the first hire after him or you don't only time will tell. I really think if kiffen wouldn't have flaked on 10rc he coulda done some great things there. He's a dang good recruiter and had a staff to boot. Oh well. The Dooley hire was taking a shot on an up and comer young coach that was good at the lower level..he did good at la tech. He just couldn't handle the big show. His recruiting put is years in the hole. Hopefully y'all don't have a few years of lapse recruiting. At one point we had only one deep at oline and they all stunk. 3 years of jones and we are just now getting the depth at both lines of scrimmage. I really think mcelwane or however you spell it is a one year fluke. We will see though. Good luck.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2015)

Not a crystal ball for these type things.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2015)

Hope we can get the right coach and staff, boys. If not, at least we still have hunting to enjoy!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2015)

We could have been predicted to be in the mix and win one game in our conference. They still have their coach.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 1, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> godawgs getting rid of this mess. yall hire a great coach and kick the crap out of the east pretenders and restore order. Bama needs a competent foe in the seccg each year.



Workin' on it. Can't say what the results will be. Ya'll may be stuck with beating the snot out of the reptiles in ATL for a few years.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

kirby smart will win more than 9 games next year at uga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

glad big dollar slayer got this mess cleared up for the dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> glad big dollar slayer got this mess cleared up for the dawgs.



Go Dogs 2016


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs finding the right Guy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Noles keeping Jimbo at home.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles keeping Jimbo at home.



daily nolesux and jimbosux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux and jimbosux



Jimbo>Saban>Butch Jones>Richt>Smart


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2015)

It's unrealistic that we are in the mix for a NC every year, but we should be winning east titles regularly. Every other year at the dome and Richt is still the coach. With the east being the shape it's been in for the last several years that shouldn't be too much to ask.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 1, 2015)

So much pessimism among Dawg nation. Always has been, always will be.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> So much pessimism among Dawg nation. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Well we did finish 9-3 which is better than my 8-4, 7-5 prediction at the start of the season. Outside that, there isn't much to be happy about.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2015)

Great day to be a Dawg! But then again, every day is. Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> So much pessimism among Dawg nation. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You are right HW and what is funny is all those other fans coming on here and talking about how all GA fans say wait till next year. We are the most pessimistic base in the conference, we are shocked when we beat a ranked team, but according to the other fans, we think we are the greatest thing ever, and only a year away from a NC. it is easy to figure why the UT fans think that way. They have been irrelevant so long it makes them feel good to create a picture of us, so they can criticize it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> it is easy to figure why the UT fans think that way. They have been irrelevant so long it makes them feel good to create a picture of us, so the can criticize it.



Rock solid. ^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

I just came here to hear all the Dawg fans say....."wait till next year".


Go Noles in them Kentucky hollers.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just came here to hear all the Dawg fans say....."wait till next year".



Then you will be sadly disappointed. The new buzz is "Wait 'til 2022, maybe '23".


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Kinda cold up here in them hollers right now S&S.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Then you will be sadly disappointed. The new buzz is "Wait 'til 2022, maybe '23".



Well there's always 10 years from now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda cold up here in them hollers right now S&S.



Dadgum send it our way. I'm tired of these hot south ga days. 


Bring on the frost!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2015)

Go dogs in Booger Holler near Adairville Ky who are cold.


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Not wasting time!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Noles firing up the still on the hill.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum send it our way. I'm tired of these hot south ga days.
> 
> 
> Bring on the frost!



I am bringing a load of it to Mill Creek Friday night.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am bringing a load of it to Mill Creek Friday night.



Go Pack Go


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

Is there some other big football news going on the last couple days or something? This thread is getting pushed too far down. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

It is up to us to keep it at the top. Go Dawgs getting a Smart coach. CKS has a good ring to it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

This one needs to be locked and made a sticky. It is the last thread where CMR was our coach. Go Dawgs CKS coming home!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

GON forum. Home of 20 threads on the same subject. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> GON forum. Home of 20 threads on the same subject. Go Dawgs!



LOL this ^^^^

And GO DAWGS!!!! I personally can't wait for the kickoff game against UNC next September!!!! New blood and new wrinkles to come.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2015)

Gonna be some changes in sideline demeanor with Smart and Boom. 



Go Dawgs getting cussed out.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Vols:


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2015)

Everybody wants to go home. Bring on Hines Ward as ST coach!

Go you hairy dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Athens town!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

daily nolesux, volsux,mcgarritysux


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2015)

I can't believe the AD handcuffed Richt from getting a good QB. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

The AD has much power Rip.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The AD has much power Rip.



He also must have told them guys to commit all those penalties and was the part time special teams coach.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2015)

Richt ready to get "more hands on"...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs Tiders in meltdown over Cochran rumors!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Some Dawg fans need to take Aaron Rodger's advice...just replace "Packer land" with Dawg Nation...


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2015)

Not sure where all the love from Richt came from. I guess the same ones who hated bobo but now he's awesome. Let's get fired up about the new blood in Athens. Sometimes you got to get out of that food plot where it is guaranteed to see a doe and get in the thick stuff for the big boy. Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2015)

A new day is dawning fellow UGA breathern. For better or for worse, I'm happy the time has come. Richt was and always will be a DGD in my mind but lacked whatever was needed to take us to the next level. Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

I will be in Buford Ga tomorrow yall come see me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

Be nice to be back in The State for a couple of days.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Go Noles in Buford


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs moving to little Haiti


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would be a long river 6 it would have to flow NW, cross the Ohio & the Mississippi, cross the Rockies, then head north thru Canada and then Alaska. That would be some river.



i would fish that river.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

early morning nolesux and volsux.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2015)

Me and Ole Ky Dawgs at the Mill Creek/Colquit county game!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs watching some down home football! !!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

godogs sitting on the front porch couch watching bama win the sec championship and derek henry dethrone the herschels as the greatest running back in conference history.


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2015)

Another year of bama backing into the title game. Saban still tied with Dooley for undefeated seasons. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2015)

Hope we can make it to a bowl next year! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Me and Ole Ky Dawgs at the Mill Creek/Colquit county game!! Go Dawgs!!



Go Pack


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Buford. Enjoyed the game tonight Jeff, thanks for getting us in the press box, those other peeps looked cold tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Buford. Enjoyed the game tonight Jeff, thanks for getting us in the press box, those other peeps looked cold tonight.



Let me know what time you and the Mrs want the Limo to pick y'all up to get y'all to the dome next week..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, if you can get us the same driver. The wife and I drank expensive wine on the way back to the resort.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks Jeff, if you can get us the same driver. The wife and I drank expensive wine on the way back to the resort.



That shouldn't be a problem at all just give me a couple days notice....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2015)

Go Dawg living life of the rich and famous.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2015)

GON huntin' Go Dawgs! From the tree.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs sitting in front of the fire. 

Got 2 Boston butt's on the smoker and just took 3 whole chickens off one smoker...... gonna be some fine eating today!!!!!!!

Getting ready to make 2 fatties also...... mmm mmm


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

roll Tide. Headed to the dome.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 5, 2015)

So when CMR rushed out to meet with Eason after the Auburn game , do you think he had a good idea that he would not be back at UGA. He already had contact with the U in Oct. about the HC possibility there. Sure makes one wonder what was already going on???


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Buford. Enjoyed the game tonight Jeff, thanks for getting us in the press box, those other peeps looked cold tonight.



How were Buford's facilities? I am guess very nice. They are basically an unstoppable powerhouse once again this year. Buford was never special until the coach at my old school, Marietta High, left to be their coach. maybe 15-20 years ago. Dexter Wood, a Bear disciple, was some kinda HS coach. Took Marietta to prominence with Eric Zeier. Don't know Coach Jess Simpson but he's a Marietta guy, too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> So when CMR rushed out to meet with Eason after the Auburn game , do you think he had a good idea that he would not be back at UGA. He already had contact with the U in Oct. about the HC possibility there. Sure makes one wonder what was already going on???



If I was Richt and I would have told them that could happen. I think he did and I don't have a problem with it. I also think Eason is just as much in love with Athens as he is with Richt. Look at it this way Miami has a good QB UGA doesn't. Eason knows already every one who is packing their bags headed to Athens. Also Richt has a lot of work to do to get Miami back. Eason has been to Athens and knows what it feels like to sit in a stadium with 93,000 fans going nuts. Miami sells about 6,000 tickets a game. Eason will be a Dawg


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> If I was Richt and I would have told them that could happen. I think he did and I don't have a problem with it. I also think Eason is just as much in love with Athens as he is with Richt. Look at it this way Miami has a good QB UGA doesn't. Eason knows already every one who is packing their bags headed to Athens. Also Richt has a lot of work to do to get Miami back. Eason has been to Athens and knows what it feels like to sit in a stadium with 93,000 fans going nuts. Miami sells about 6,000 tickets a game. Eason will be a Dawg



Good points , I hope you are right. You really can't compare UGA to Miami .


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if CMR spent UGA $$$ to go visit Eason in Nov. ? I understand the AD made him fly commercial instead of private UGA plane.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs, it is nice to be in Georgia but them people around that Mall of Georgia drive silly.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

roll tide


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2015)

Can't wait to see Bama crush Florida in the SEC title game today. Gonna get out of hand pretty quickly I believe. Unless Georgia is on Kirby's mind. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Can't wait to see Bama crush Florida in the SEC title game today. Gonna get out of hand pretty quickly I believe. Unless Georgia is on Kirby's mind.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



its gonna be beautiful. i got a couple of nice seats. bout ready to head in. gator fans are nasty folk.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, it is nice to be in Georgia but them people around that Mall of Georgia drive silly.



That ain't souf georgia boss


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 5, 2015)

Go DAWGS in the treestand!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Our HBC hasn't allowed that gata offense to score a single point


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Ready to see where the Kirby Smart era takes us


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2015)

UGA- Bowl eligible
Georgia State-Bowl eligible
Georgia Southern - Bowl eligible
Georgia Tech- Sitting at home during bowl season

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

The deal is done. Cyrus Jones gave Smart the congrats in the locker room after the game and Smart announced to the team he would coach them through the play offs. Also,, Chris Rumph and Kirby had a big Ol hug after the game. I'm hearing Rumph is coming with him as D line coach. Looks like Rocker is out....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Noles waiting to see if we make the playoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Deer Hunting! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2015)

The worst kept secret in the nation is finally official. Welcome home Kirby and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Bama fans Butthurt and in full meltdown!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs taking Bama out of contention


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs back in Kentucky. We enjoyed the winery over in Braselton yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs dranking that Merlot.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs Charlie Elan is a nice place! Good to see you and the boss!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2015)

In the mix means no bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2015)

Ho ho ho. Go Dawgs.
Sideways again.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2015)

I blew the horn when I came over the mountain yesterday John.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...y-hype-video-touting-kirby-smarts-return-home


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles waiting to see if we make the playoff.



Is it that you don't see the topic of the thread or is that you refuse to be on topic?  I think you need a cute troll avatar!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2015)

go dawgs!  Lets get the smart era started right!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs Kirby taking what and whoever he wants!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

More exciting news about a KEY member of Kirby's new staff coming soon.... It will be complet meltdown time in T town!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

mudducker said:


> is it that you don't see the topic of the thread or is that you refuse to be on topic?  I think you need a cute troll avatar!




GO Noles!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs! We're going to push these guys harder than they've ever been pushed!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Ye sah!!!! Said all the right things!!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Ye sah!!!! Said all the right things!!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!!



Thank god he didn't say something stupid like "Brick by Brick"!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank god he didn't say something stupid like "Brick by Brick"!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs putting together a good staff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2015)

Smart says he's going to be involved with everything. That's what we need, hands on coach. Richt's says he's got to get back to that. Wonder why he stopped?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank god he didn't say something stupid like "Brick by Brick"!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



yep. ole butch would be poor if be was a real brick mason


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

I found all the Deer in NE Georgia. They are out there on McGinnis Ferry road right before you get to the Chattahoochee in a big old field. Must have been 50 of them out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I found all the Deer in NE Georgia. They are out there on McGinnis Ferry road right before you get to the Chattahoochee in a big old field. Must have been 50 of them out there.



You're not the only one to see them there. They need to come just this side of the river. I got a cozy little swamp I can sell them at a steal of a price.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You're not the only one to see them there. They need to come just this side of the river. I got a cozy little swamp I can sell them at a steal of a price.



not when slayer and ssthug get done tonight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

Go Noles and a Dawg fan slaughtering deer on McGinnis Ferry Rd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I found all the Deer in NE Georgia. They are out there on McGinnis Ferry road right before you get to the Chattahoochee in a big old field. Must have been 50 of them out there.





elfiii said:


> You're not the only one to see them there. They need to come just this side of the river. I got a cozy little swamp I can sell them at a steal of a price.





Matthew6 said:


> not when slayer and ssthug get done tonight.





SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and a Dawg fan slaughtering deer on McGinnis Ferry Rd.



You boys realize that "said" field is only a mile from my house! I saw them out there last night.. And Elfiii, all you need is a boat to access "said" deer and field...

Hmmm... I did just put a 30hp on the back of my 16ft skiff for that river....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You boys realize that "said" field is only a mile from my house! I saw them out there last night.. And Elfiii, all you need is a boat to access "said" deer and field...
> 
> Hmmm... I did just put a 30hp on the back of my 16ft skiff for that river....



Gon sports forum gathering at Slayer's trailer. 



We're gonna wear out some button heads.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and a Dawg fan slaughtering deer on McGinnis Ferry Rd.



Charlie doesn't even know he has now been through Shake Rag... That used to be the middle of nowhere but not any more! Danged ol yankees!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like Elfiii and Slayer got them deer surrounded.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

They didn't act like they were skeered of much.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Prolly cant shoot a gun in  30 miles of that field.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Dang Slayer if I knew I was that close I would have stopped in and said howdy.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2015)

Never did see no Ferry or McGinnis either. Did see a lot of people in a hurry to get home bout 4:30 on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2015)

2016 fo sho !!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 8, 2015)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2015)

We hired a coach not a brick mason.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like Elfiii and Slayer got them deer surrounded.



More like they got us surrounded. Had 4 does walk through the parking lot this morning.



KyDawg said:


> Prolly cant shoot a gun in  30 miles of that field.



Prolly less than 15. Hall county is just up the road a piece.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2015)

go dogs wishing it was 1980 again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2015)

fire kirby smart. he is the devil


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2015)

Go 6 wishing he was not a tech fan.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go 6 wishing he was not a tech fan.



It's common knowledge 6 is a thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Noles getting ready to whoop some messicans in the Peach Bowl.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> It's common knowledge 6 is a thug.



When did he get an upgrade in status?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Kirby has decided he will not drive a Ford like Richt. He has ordered a new RED Chevy!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! Kirby has decided he will not drive a Ford like Richt. He has ordered a new RED Chevy!!!! Go Dawgs!



Good. He can spend more time at practice instead of driving around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Slayer if I knew I was that close I would have stopped in and said howdy.





elfiii said:


> More like they got us surrounded. Had 4 does walk through the parking lot this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly less than 15. Hall county is just up the road a piece.



What we need to do is have a Sports Forum lunch!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> Good. He can spend more time at practice instead of driving around.



or broken down


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What we need to do is have a Sports Forum lunch!



im down with that.  we can supply fresh venison


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What we need to do is have a Sports Forum lunch!





Matthew6 said:


> im down with that.  we can supply fresh venison



Book 'em Dano. We're all in Suwanee, right?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Book 'em Dano. We're all in Suwanee, right?



yep. slayer moved out of the trailer park in chatsworth. Hes plugged in behind the walmart in suwannee now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

daily dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

slayer thug runoft


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

jacob eason will choose the gators.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

slayer is losing control in athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im down with that.  we can supply fresh venison



If you take venison, please video the look on Elfiii's face.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you take venison, please video the look on Elfiii's face.



It will be all smiles. Dibs on some tenderloin sammidges.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Richt has offered Lilly and MaClendon cooffensive cord positions. TB told him he was staying. He also offered Todd Hartley as a special teams cord d back coach. Go Dawgs now Richt wants a special teams coach.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

I want soft shell crabs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs everywhere!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 10, 2015)

Go DAWGS north, south, east and west!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Noles down in Lowndes County.


You know who you are.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles down in Lowndes County.
> 
> 
> You know who you are.




Pay attention, this is a GO DAWGS thread, nota redskin crab cookin!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> Pay attention, this is a GO DAWGS thread, nota redskin crab cookin!



There's my fellow Nole.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs sitting in Kentucky.


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs for hunting in shorts this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

When winter gets here it's gonna be rough.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for hunting in shorts this weekend.



I'll be one of em'.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs wishing it would cool down so the crappie would bite.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs down at the Dome.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs cleaning a mess of crappie!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2015)

Bout to watch the HS football state championship between Glynn Academy (12-2) and Allatoona High (13-1). 

GO RED TERRORS! Bring it home, boys! 

And of course...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs for the recruits in Athens tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Odell is upset with something out there, he is raising sand.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Guess I better go check on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Probably that stupid coon again.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Hope Kirby didn't just Mushamp himself with the OC hire....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs gonna have the best Oline in the SEC. Ready for next September. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Noles throwing rocks against a tin roof, riling up the coon dogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Go Dawgs! Hope Kirby didn't just Mushamp himself with the OC hire....



He must have seen something he liked.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He must have seen something he liked.



He must have Boss. Can't be worse than this season was. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs getting a good O line coach.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs at the Gala tonight! Thanks for all you did for the Dawgs Coach Richt, hopefully Kirby will take us to the next level


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

For those that don't know, Richt is in Athens tonight attending the gala. He said he believes the Dawgs and Miami are on a collision course for the national championship game. I'd be alright with that...... Don't believe it will happen, but it would be pretty cool


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> For those that don't know, Richt is in Athens tonight attending the gala. He said he believes the Dawgs and Miami are on a collision course for the national championship game. I'd be alright with that...... Don't believe it will happen, but it would be pretty cool



I'm excited for the new direction but will always be a Richt fan. I hope he gets him one down there and I hope we get two! Richt is and will always be a DGD!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

CMR is a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs from Moultrie celebrating in the Dome tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Behtlehem Ga!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Noles



Daily Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2015)

daily spartansux and nolesux.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> CMR is a DGD.



Amen.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm excited for the new direction but will always be a Richt fan. I hope he gets him one down there and I hope we get two! Richt is and will always be a DGD!!!! Go Dawgs!!!



This ^^^^ and GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs John!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs ready for G Day.


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs. Sick of hallmark Christmas movies.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

They don't make them like they used too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs ready for G Day.



Yep...... can't wait for G day! !!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs Jeff!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Yep...... can't wait for G day! !!!!!!



yep. gonna win it all next year.  godog16. 

Daily nolesux and volsux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2015)

So proud for squirrel tail. 444, 6 ,7 should be proud.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 14, 2015)

Go DAWGS waiting to hear about who the new DC is!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Noles in Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2015)

I feel like I have to check all the post on the sports forum every once and a while to find out from the other fans what I think.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2015)

GO YOU LATE NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2015)

Go dawgs!  Sic em!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Noles tailgating 2 weeks before the game!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Lake Stevens, WA!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 15, 2015)

"If we lose Richt, we will lose Eason...." Nope. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Go Eason! Start the drill!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

Eason is a DGD. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad we got him. Now we will see if he lives up to his billing. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2015)

hope eason works out.  36 yrs is a long time and slayer and nickel back say he is the savior.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope eason works out.  36 yrs is a long time and slayer and nickel back say he is the savior.



What's bad is you believe them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Glad we got him. Now we will see if he lives up to his billing. The proof is in the pudding.



A lot of pressure will be on those young shoulders. Thats one drawback to being the big man at Uga. A couple bad games and a large % of UGA fans will call for his head.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> A lot of pressure will be on those young shoulders. Thats one drawback to being the big man at Uga. A couple bad games and a large % of UGA fans will call for his head.



Not his freshman year. I suspect he will make the same mistakes all freshman QB's make. Regardless I'm thinking he represents a huge improvement over Lambert. Mark Richt is a QB coach so he knows talent when he sees it, which is why I am surprised we are so short in that position.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2015)

Eason will be just fine. The pressure is off of him now that Richt is gone. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not his freshman year. I suspect he will make the same mistakes all freshman QB's make. Regardless I'm thinking he represents a huge improvement over Lambert. Mark Richt is a QB coach so he knows talent when he sees it, which is why I am surprised we are so short in that position.




Notice I said a large %. May not the be regulars on here, but it will happen.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Notice I said a large %. May not the be regulars on here, but it will happen.



He has been billed as the Second Coming and not by many on here. If he isn't up to snuff his Sophomore year I will be one of the ones casting aspersions. These days you get two good years out of NFL caliber players because their senior year they are gone to the Not For Long. If Eason is that good he will follow in those foot steps. It's the lure of easy money. It's got a very strong appeal.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 15, 2015)

Can't expect much out of Eason in year one. IIRC, Stafford's numbers his freshmen year were not very good.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Noles


Nightly Bamasux and  #Henryneedsahaircut


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2015)

Don't think there has ever been a recruit coming in to college with so many people praying for him to fail.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! Eason is a DG High school QB!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't believe Eason didn't want to go to Colorado state.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2015)

He really wanted to go to UW but was afraid of the competition, according to one guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He really wanted to go to UW but was afraid of the *lack of* competition, according to one guy.



Fixed it for you Charlie.

GoDawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Eason will be just fine. The pressure is off of him now that Richt is gone. Go Dawgs!



yep. no more breakfast in bed with richt at 5 am


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. no more breakfast in bed with richt at 5 am



So says "Rimz".


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> What's bad is you believe them.




yep.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



You been sneaking over to Slayer's single wide up in Chatsworth and sluggin some of that East Ridge, TN joy juice haven't you? Don't lie to me boy.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You been sneaking over to Slayer's single wide up in Chatsworth and sluggin some of that East Ridge, TN joy juice haven't you? Don't lie to me boy.



yes. he turned me and spotandstalk into drunk thugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes. he turned me and spotandstalk into drunk thugs.



I buy ya'll's books, send you to school and what do I get for it?

Drunk thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I buy ya'll's books, send you to school and what do I get for it?
> 
> Drunk thugs.




That "book" money supported an awesome single mom, right down the road from the dorms.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs! May the thugs sleep tonight without Eason on their mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs! May the thugs sleep tonight without Eason on their mind.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! May the thugs sleep tonight without Eason on their mind.



Their next year guy was in for the Ole Miss game.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

our next year guy ia a 5 star from california who is a red shirt and never saw the field this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2015)

rtr for Nancy pelosi's grandson.


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2015)

Never heard of em


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! May the thugs sleep tonight without Eason on their mind.



You can say that again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> rtr for Nancy pelosi's grandson.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Go back to Ty Ty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go back to Ty Ty.



Go Noles in Ty Ty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Morning Thugs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That "book" money supported an awesome single mom, right down the road from the dorms.



Are you the daddy or are you the comforter?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

Dawg fans have given up.


Noles are taking over the Grandaddy thread.


Go Noles


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawg fans have given up.
> 
> 
> Noles are taking over the Grandaddy thread.
> ...



Not even close.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2015)

Noles cant even take over Scooterville.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs wishing they were in South Georgia right now. They killing crappie in the ponds down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2015)

Plus I could go by the fish Market and get some mullet row.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs wishing they were in South Georgia right now. They killing crappie in the ponds down there.



Yes we are.


You got a good pond in mind? 6, Slayer and myself will check it out for you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Noles cant even take over Scooterville.



Nothing but Noles in the Scoot.


Seems lots of South Ga folks are now pulling for the Canes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> 
> You got a good pond in mind? 6, Slayer and myself will check it out for you.



we could do that little shocky thing


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> we could do that little shocky thing



slayer has one too





daily nolesux


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> 
> You got a good pond in mind? 6, Slayer and myself will check it out for you.



I don't mind telling you where it is. Go to Ray City turn right go a few miles and turn left where that dog chases you turn right again there by them pine trees and hang a left pass the no hunting signs. Go a little further and you will see it behind a barn.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't mind telling you where it is. Go to Ray City turn right go a few miles and turn left where that dog chases you turn right again there by them pine trees and hang a left pass the no hunting signs. Go a little further and you will see it behind a barn.



Fished it many times myself. It's loaded with crappie.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't mind telling you where it is. Go to Ray City turn right go a few miles and turn left where that dog chases you turn right again there by them pine trees and hang a left pass the no hunting signs. Go a little further and you will see it behind a barn.




I know exactly where that is. Right behind the old Ray Farm. About 2 miles (the way the crow flies) east of Mr Odell's farm, that was hit bad, by that tornado in 79. There used to be some big ol stump knockers in there before it turned over in 89.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Mr. Pittman doesn't look to impressed looking on at practice today....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs! 

Jeff what Saturday were we thinking of the lunch on?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Jeff what Saturday were we thinking of the lunch on?



Which ever one works for you. If deer season is over I think we will get a better turnout. Middle to end of Jan. You set the date...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2015)

daily volsux and nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Noles and good luck Sparty.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawg and noles fishing in the best pond north of Pond Imonia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2015)

In the famous words of Richt Flair



Go Noles.....Woooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2015)

Hunker down you KY. Dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2015)

C'mon Dawgs, I can't believe it's playoff time and this thread hasn't been locked.





Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> C'mon Dawgs, I can't believe it's playoff time and this thread hasn't been locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be in Poulan watching them unload groceries.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2015)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs! It was cold here this morning. 24


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be in Poulan watching them unload groceries.



The only thing to see in Poulan is the blue lights on Hwy 82.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! Enjoying some fine tunes this Sat afternoon witha young sole singing an old soles tune!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2015)

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2015)

Evenning Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Noles!


Nightly Bamafgnogood


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2015)

Vince Dooley at Galloway Gardens this weekend. I didn't see him at three lil pigs in pine mtn. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Noles and pups.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2015)

Bama sux! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs getting ready for some rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Glad we don't have a game tomorrow Rip.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs looking for a wet Christmas


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2015)

daily nolesux


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 21, 2015)

daily volsux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Don't lose to Penn. St. real bad!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2015)

James Franklin does not like the Bulldawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 21, 2015)

BEAT PENN STATE!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs it won't be Richt, Bobo's, Granthams fault anymore!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2015)

If we lose we will have a good excuse.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2015)

Can we say we are back for the next 5 years without having to back it up, cause we had a coaching change.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> BEAT PENN STATE!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Dis!

Win one for Coach B.Mac!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can we say we are back for the next 5 years without having to back it up, cause we had a coaching change.



Only if you wear awful orange and cheer for Tennessee and then only on the roadside while picking up trash.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2015)

daily volsux and nolesux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2015)

go dogs.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 22, 2015)

Wonder if Richt has secretly been helping B-Mac with a gameplan? I bet he has.

And...

RISE UP BULLDAWG NATION! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 22, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder if Richt has secretly been helping B-Mac with a gameplan? I bet he has.
> 
> And...
> 
> ...



more like rise up and turn the channel when the dawgs are on


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> more like rise up and turn the channel when the dawgs are on





like when bama spanked that gator hiney


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> like when bama spanked that gator hiney



atleast we made it that far  i didnt expect to score as much as we did with "nothrow" Harris


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 22, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> atleast we made it that far  i didnt expect to score as much as we did with "nothrow" Harris



yep. yall did put it to the dogs; as usual


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

6 shouldn't you be out thugging around somewhere.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Bama sux, Gators sux....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2015)

Another one for the freezer! She'll be ground up for Dawg food!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 22, 2015)

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas from Ephesus.

Oh and GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 22, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas from Ephesus.
> 
> Oh and GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!





Spitting image! Merry Christmas to you to, and all the rest of the Dawg Nation (trolls included). 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs sitting on Santa's lap asking for a bowl victory.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2015)

I remember a while back comparing Dooley to Richt in his last year's, saying Richt was doing about the same as Dooley.  Guess where Dooley's last bowl game was at.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Paymaster makes a fine Santa. Go Dawgs on the north pole.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hope we have a lot of freshmen this year so we can say we are on the road back.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2015)

GO HUNTING DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2015)

go dogs murdering innocent white tail deer to make dog food.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Paymaster makes a fine Santa. Go Dawgs on the north pole.



The very best.

Dear Santa, can I please have a bowl win and score that 8 pointer behind camp? I have been a DGD all year long.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The very best.
> 
> Dear Santa, can I please have a bowl win and score that 8 pointer behind camp? I have been a DGD all year long.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



call Santa at (951) 262-3062 and leave your request.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Dear Santa will you brings the trolls and thugs a thread of their own this year. If you do we might let you moderate it. Thanks Santa.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2015)

I just hope Smart runs off all the juniors and seniors for the next few years so we can be back.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2015)

I definitely don't want to be in the mix.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2015)

Important ingredients get put in the mix. You also need a bowl to mix them up in. I know one team who don't have one.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 23, 2015)

Go DAWGS missing T Brown already. Merry Christmas dawg breathern!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Dear Santa will you brings the trolls and thugs a thread of their own this year. If you do we might let you moderate it. Thanks Santa.



What you got against Santa!  

Go DAWGS and on Donner and Blitzen .... oh and elfiii, don't shot Rudolph!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS missing T Brown already. Merry Christmas dawg breathern!



Me too.  Hate that he decided to go.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all; even gnatzzzzzz.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs riding out rough weather tonght.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

GSU playing pretty goot tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

They would kill Fla Atlantic.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm thinking of throwing a roostertail off the front porch.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

Look both ways Rip and be sure the wife and I are not riding by. You know how attached she used to be to Rooster tails.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2015)

I can cast a Rooster tail a long way. I have hit my wife at 100 yards before.


----------



## riprap (Dec 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can cast a Rooster tail a long way. I have hit my wife at 100 yards before.



It must have been raining.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs. Beat the crap out of Penn St.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can cast a Rooster tail a long way. I have hit my wife at 100 yards before.





riprap said:


> It must have been raining.






Go Noles and Dawgs in the bowl season


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs and Merry Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2015)

You aint done nothing till you take your wife to the hospital with a rooster tail hung in her neck in Tennessee. They said they saw stuff like that every day. Said one guy brought his wife in there one time and he had snagged her last tooth with a Rattle trap.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You aint done nothing till you take your wife to the hospital with a rooster tail hung in her neck in Tennessee. They said they saw stuff like that every day. Said one guy brought his wife in there one time and he had snagged her last tooth with a Rattle trap.



Maybe Ole Butch should have used "Tooth by Tooth" instead of brick by brick....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Merry Christmas!


----------



## riprap (Dec 25, 2015)

We need some rain.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas and go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas guys and gals. ...... GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs fellars!!! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas godogs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2015)

Christmas Day Nolesux


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas SpotandStalkthug


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs keeping our boys in state.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope hiring an Alabama LB coach as our DC, works out better for us than it did UT.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! It has not rained in 8 hours!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2015)

Am I the only one planting a garden in Dec?


----------



## riprap (Dec 26, 2015)

I picked up limbs and cut my onions growing in the front yard yesterday. Sweating taking down Christmas lights outside. I actually got azaleas in bloom.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! 

I been cutting firewood for my daughter and my father. ........ can never have enough......lol


----------



## riprap (Dec 26, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> I been cutting firewood for my daughter and my father. ........ can never have enough......lol



Hey, your a Dawg...wait till next year!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

riprap said:


> Hey, your a Dawg...wait till next year!



Lol....... go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 26, 2015)

Cmr having trouble in the snow. At least it wasn't raining.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs playing a bowl game where it wont be snowing.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! 

Playing a bowl game and hoping it doesn't rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Broxton, Ga


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2015)

daily nolesux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux



Don't forget the Vols and Tech suck too!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 28, 2015)

Dawgs suck


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dawgs suck



daily dawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dawgs suck



They sure do but tech puts the S in suck! Go Dawgs we run this state!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Daily Go Dawgs 2016!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Go Dawgs 2016!



daily big dollar sux


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Noles in Willacoochee, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2015)

Man, I sure hope we're going to have enough players and coaches for the bowl game! Good grief!

BEAT PENN STATE!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2015)

Just wish Kirby could have got to coach the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just wish Kirby could have got to coach the game.



He's coaching Bama to lose so it won't be half bad..

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's coaching Bama to lose so it won't be half bad..
> 
> Go DAWGS!



daily slayersux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily slayersux


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily slayersux





Browning Slayer said:


>



Slayer =


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs! May need to swat some trolls today. All this rain got me in a bad mood.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! May need to swat some trolls today. All this rain got me in a bad mood.



go swimming ol man


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! May need to swat some trolls today. All this rain got me in a bad mood.




I can give you a list of trolls if you want it...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can give you a list of trolls if you want it...



No need. He's got his list and he's checked it twice, just like Santa.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No need. He's got his list and he's checked it twice, just like Santa.



mebbe he is santa.  certainly old enough;


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

and according to spot and stalk he is a ringer for the guy in my avatar



then again, it is difficult to take anyone from Willahoocheegoochie Ga seriously; or accountants, or momons.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

daily nolesux to everyone in Willahochee ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

slayerz ol lady musta stole his computer again. he must be cooking up a storm and washing clothes and vacuuming again.  Maybe he will fix all of us something to eat and fetch us a beer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

spotandstalkthug done run oft.  must be a sensitive lil thug today.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> mebbe he is santa.  certainly old enough;





Matthew6 said:


> and according to spot and stalk he is a ringer for the guy in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> then again, it is difficult to take anyone from Willahoocheegoochie Ga seriously; or accountants, or momons.





Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux to everyone in Willahochee ga.





Matthew6 said:


> slayerz ol lady musta stole his computer again. he must be cooking up a storm and washing clothes and vacuuming again.  Maybe he will fix all of us something to eat and fetch us a beer.



Aren't you just a regular Chatty Kathy today?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Maybe he will fix all of us something to eat and fetch us a beer.



I bet he makes a great sammich. 


We can all drink and eat sammiches while Sparty rolls the Tide.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he makes a great sammich.
> 
> 
> We can all drink and eat sammiches while Sparty rolls the Tide.



Par-Tay!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he makes a great sammich.
> 
> 
> We can all drink and eat sammiches while Sparty rolls the Tide.



yep. touchy lil thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Aren't you just a regular Chatty Kathy today?



That's everyday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We can all drink and eat sammiches while Sparty rolls the Tide.



Please see Avatar!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

IF Bama lets a bad MSU beat them I will quit eating grits for breakfast, and I love grits.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

I predict 48 to 13.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2015)

BEAT PENN STATE! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> BEAT PENN STATE!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



i put you down for the dogzzzzzz in the avatar bet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i put you down for the dogzzzzzz in the avatar bet.



How thoughtful of you. Thank you very much for getting me involved in this. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Penn State. I am not a James Franklin fan. I hope we beat them so bad that he will want to go back to Vandy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> IF Bama lets a bad MSU beat them I will quit eating grits for breakfast, and I love grits.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

S&S got off early fron the IGA tonight. They say that boy can bag some groceries.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

I told them that if he was an Auburn fan they would call him the bagman.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Odell is sounding off out there tonight, I think I did feed him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Prolly that old coon back out there.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs beat Penn State. I am not a James Franklin fan. I hope we beat them so bad that he will want to go back to Vandy.



That's RACIST, but I like your thinking!  

GO DAWGS, whip Penn State!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years Dawgs and thugs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years, everyone! Wishing all of you a safe and healthy 2016.     



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2015)

happy new year and roll tide. bamas dc did a good job tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> happy new year and roll tide. bamas dc did a good job tonight.



He's going to make a great hc some day.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year to all!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year Dawgs! !!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year. I hope we can have two more Clemson vs bama threads before the game starts. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

I made a new years resolution. Not going to tell what it is, but it involves S&S and 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I made a new years resolution. Not going to tell what it is, but it involves S&S and 6.



Go Noles getting ready for a new screen name.


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs for fired up vols winning a bowl when they make fun of us when we go there.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year everybody! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2016)

Dang, man! Dawgs keep losing players. http://dogbytesonline.com/loss-of-pass-rusher-davin-bellamy-for-bowl-a-blow-for-uga/   

GO DAWGS IN 2016!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2016)

Got my official tax slayer bowl t shirt.......go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Got my official tax slayer bowl t shirt.......go Dawgs



Nice, wear it with pride!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles getting ready for a new screen name.



you wont be the first. gold ranger, and rebel yell have already been taken.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Losing Douglas is gonna kill us on 3 and 15. Wait a minute Schotty is gone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you wont be the first. gold ranger, and rebel yell have already been taken.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs from the box blind.


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2016)

It's game day Dawgs! I heard there was like 40 bowl games this year. It would be a shame for a team not to make one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 2, 2016)

Come on dawgs, beat penn state!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2016)

I sure hope we can find a way to win today. 

BEAT PENN STATE!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

Roll Tide


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I sure hope we can find a way to win today.
> 
> BEAT PENN STATE!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



We need Sony and Truman to be on their game today(yes I said Truman)We need him in the game today.We need to be able to run the football and we all know why.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 2, 2016)

Just heard Grantham was gonna be at the game and gonna rough up Franklin. .........Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs. I wish we had a QB.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I wish we had a QB.



Yes sir that's the truth


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Theus just had his 50th false start of the year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

10 wins, could have been 11 or it could have been 8. But is was 10.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2016)

Glad this season is over with. Now it's time to move on to the next Era of GA. Football.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 10 wins, could have been 11 or it could have been 8. But is was 10.



I was thinking 6 & 6 at the start of the season. I'll take what we got but I wish we had got more. 

On to Go Dawgs 16!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 2, 2016)

go dawgs.... good first half. Good win.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Did anybody else see how far our last KO went. Where has that been all year?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs going out and wrapping up a top recruiting class.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs going out and wrapping up a top recruiting class.



roll tide and go sec west. at least the dogs pulled it out but the east sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide and go sec west. at least the dogs pulled it out but the east sucks



Agree! Go Dawgs! It's almost full time Kirby time!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats Dawgs on a bowl win.



Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a fresh start with a new coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2016)

daily nolesux and volsux. the dogs took psu to the showers. 
roll tide.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 3, 2016)

GO DAWGS, from the mailbox


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs being hurtful to the mailman.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2016)

I would rather be a 1 and 11 Dawg than a Vol or a Bamer.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I would rather be a 1 and 11 Dawg than a Vol or a Bamer.


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2016)

Dawgs and falcons need new qb's


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs 2016!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

riprap said:


> Dawgs and falcons need new qb's



The Falcons just need a new stadium. 



Go Noles heading into the offseason. Go Dawgs heading to court, after that shower fiasco in J'ville.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

daily dogsux and nolesux


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The Falcons just need a new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles heading into the offseason. Go Dawgs heading to court, after that shower fiasco in J'ville.





GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2016)

UT had several down years, so the wins UGA had against them do not count during that period.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT had several down years, so the wins UGA had against them do not count during that period.



It counts NOW! a 1 game win streak after a 5 win losing streak..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It counts NOW! a 1 game win streak after a 5 win losing streak..
> 
> GO DAWGS!



yep. vols are just to dumb to see the truth when it smacks them in the face like a fsu player hitting an old 90 year old woman with a 2x4 while stealing her purse and rimz off her caddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. vols are just to dumb to see the truth when it smacks them in the face like a fsu player hitting an old 90 year old woman with a 2x4 while stealing her purse and rimz off her caddy.



On a roll today!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. vols are just to dumb to see the truth when it smacks them in the face like a fsu player hitting an old 90 year old woman with a 2x4 while stealing her purse and rimz off her caddy.



We literally "bring the wood".



She had no business driving anyway.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> We literally "bring the wood".
> 
> 
> 
> She had no business driving anyway.



Typical Thug Talk!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Typical Thug Talk!



If she was 90 and rollin' on dubs, she was probably a liberal anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Wooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Inaha Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!



never heard of gibson ga. you just made that up or it must be a real hole.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> never heard of gibson ga. you just made that up or it must be a real hole.



It's in my brother quacks back yard... Go Dawgs for educating bammers about the state they live in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

daily nolesux and volsux. godog16. rtr..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! We own this state.


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Bame ruins this state.


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2016)

Richt could have been a gator bowl champ just like Dooley.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux and volsux. godog16. rtr..



Sounds like somebody knows the process has ended and is slowly working his way to the Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like somebody knows the process has ended and is slowly working his way to the Dawgs.



sounds like somebody is an idjit


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like somebody knows the process has ended and is slowly working his way to the Dawgs.



He's always been a DAWG!



Matthew6 said:


> sounds like somebody is an idjit



We got a Vol in here posting??


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Deep Step Ga.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Vols suck!



roll tide. wednesday volsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

You guys sure are hurtful to the Vols. They are back you know. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!



Town gone down hill since dollar general moved in.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You guys sure are hurtful to the Vols. They are back you know. Go Dawgs.



Nope.. Bucknasty said Champions!! 

Vols suck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

late evening volsux from union county.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Noles in Maui


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Maui



glad to see you escaped willahoochegoochie ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> glad to see you escaped willahoochegoochie ga



I have a buddy from there and he gets the strangest looks when he tells folks "I'm from Willacoochee, Ga"


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2016)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Noles in Warm Springs, Ga


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Warm Springs, Ga




Noles suck! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Roll Tide.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Daily Slayersux


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2016)

How 'Bout Them Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Warm Springs, Ga



There ain't no Noles in Warm Springs. There's one in Pine Mountain but that's about it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There ain't no Noles in Warm Springs. There's one in Pine Mountain but that's about it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Daily nolesux to those in Pine Mountain Ga


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There ain't no Noles in Warm Springs. There's one in Pine Mountain but that's about it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I'll take him out tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There ain't no Noles in Warm Springs. There's one in Pine Mountain but that's about it.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



There will be in about 4 more days.....Neighbor




Go Noles up there on Pine Mountain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Noles in the fine cities of Woodland and Talbotton.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Noles in Manchester


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Gay, Ga


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Go DAWGS!!

VOLS SUCK!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> How 'Bout Them Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

daily spotandstalkthugsux.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

Just picked up a good receiver. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 7, 2016)

*Riley Ridley*



riprap said:


> Just picked up a good receiver. Go Dawgs!



Just saw that. GO DAWGS!! Brother of Bama receiver


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not sure what to expect next year as far as the season outcome, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> I'm not sure what to expect next year as far as the season outcome, but I'm looking forward to it.



Rip I am not expecting a huge season. I just want to see improvement and more discipline. If that happens it will only be a matter of time before the wins come.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Rip I am not expecting a huge season. I just want to see improvement and more discipline. If that happens it will only be a matter of time before the wins come.



Go Dawgs!!! In time Charlie!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Rip I am not expecting a huge season. I just want to see improvement and more discipline. If that happens it will only be a matter of time before the wins come.



I really don't mind the black outs and players getting fired up before the game. Hey, it's college, let the guys have some fun. Most of those things are for the students anyway. They want it. Some of their tuition goes to sports, so they should have a little say, But when it's time to play, I want to see everyone do their job. Passes are going to get dropped, interceptions are going to be thrown, penalties are going to be made, snaps are going to be bad...but watching the Dawgs the past few years it's when is it going to happen, not if.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

Need to fire Chuck Dowdle. I didn't think anybody could make Loren look good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs piling up the blue chippers.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs piling up the blue chippers.


Now yall are thugging it up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Noles in Bryant Al


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Bryant Al



No Noles in Bryant. ...... bunch of roll toad roll fans and a few of us true and loyal

DAWG FANS!!!!!!

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs in T town where the rest of our coaches are working right now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in T town where the rest of our coaches are working right now!



daily nolesux to any noles in Bear Bryant, Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2016)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2016)

2016 = Year of the Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux to any noles in Bear Bryant, Alabama.



Butch Jones>Bear Bryant


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2016)

Bama has some good fans, just none with numbers in their name.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Butch Jones>Bear Bryant



Butch Jones>Bear Bryant=Dead as a Wedge

Vol Sux

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 9, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Butch Jones>Bear Bryant=Dead as a Wedge
> 
> Vol Sux
> 
> Go DAWGS!



They both suck.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2016)

Dawgs up to #5 in recruiting now and more to come.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs not being number 24.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs up to #5 in recruiting now and more to come.



The rankings I saw can't be right......Bama at #8?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> The rankings I saw can't be right......Bama at #8?



They must have lost one of their recruiters over there.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2016)

If bama isn't number one then there are no good players to choose from this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2016)

Getting cold out there. 






GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2016)

Already cold out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Had some flurries on the mountain this morning 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2016)

go dogs wishin they had a game tomorrow night.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs wishin they had a game tomorrow night.



Y'all better be ready for Clemson. I think their QB is going to give Bama fits. Bama looks strong, no doubt, but I believe Clemson is going to find a way to win in a close one. I think Clemson has the better QB, and he'll be the difference maker in this one.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all better be ready for Clemson. I think their QB is going to give Bama fits. Bama looks strong, no doubt, but I believe Clemson is going to find a way to win in a close one. I think Clemson has the better QB, and he'll be the difference maker in this one.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



 not you too.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all better be ready for Clemson. I think their QB is going to give Bama fits. Bama looks strong, no doubt, but I believe Clemson is going to find a way to win in a close one. I think Clemson has the better QB, and he'll be the difference maker in this one.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You know if bama loses that they beat themselves. It will be Kirby's fault.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not you too.



Who else has picked Clemson? I thought I was the only one in America doing so. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Who else has picked Clemson? I thought I was the only one in America doing so.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Clemson by 3


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Clemson by 3



3 touchdowns!? WOW!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bama 35-14


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!

Daily Vols, Tech and Auburn suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Daily Vols, Tech and Auburn suck!



go dawgs and noles wishing they have one more game.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2016)

The end of an era tonight. I hope the west doesn't get beat by another ACC team in the NC game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

daily browning slayer sux.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> daily browning slayer sux.



Go dawgs beat the Tar heels!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2016)

Is there a football game tonight?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs and noles wishing they have one more game.



What are you talking about?? I'm going to be watching UGA's new coach tonight!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Is there a football game tonight?



More like a scrimmage...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Is there a football game tonight?



Clemson will host a clinic at 8:30. Best squirrel hunting we've seen all year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs just win Kirby!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> 3 touchdowns!? WOW!



At least. Gonna get nasty for the Gumps


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Is there a football game tonight?



not in kentucky. sorry charlie


----------



## elfiii (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What are you talking about?? I'm going to be watching UGA's new coach tonight!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



 Hope he puts on a good D clinic.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs coaching in the NCG tonight!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs beat NC!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

Kirby is all ours now! Let the championships begin!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Go DAWGS! 

FSU, Bama, Vols, Tech and Auburn all suck!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats to our coach on a NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs. I didn't think we would ever have another coach that other fans obsessed over again. Guess I was wrong they cannot seem to get Kirby off their mind. They are making a lot more predictions about him than we are.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

roll tide dynasty.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't be a bamer if they won 10 million championships. Neither would most of there bandwagon fans if they went 10 years without winning one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I wouldn't be a bamer if they won 10 million championships. Neither would most of there bandwagon fans if they went 10 years without winning one.



lol

you and others couldn't handle all the bling anyways


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Athens town tonight! Kirby and all the staff hard at work!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> lol
> 
> you and others couldn't handle all the bling anyways



Well I do have a real nice chain on my belt that I keep my keys on.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs '16!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

go dogs jealous of the bama dynasty.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Bama dynasty over now that Kirby is home!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2016)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> lol
> 
> you and others couldn't handle all the bling anyways



Where do you keep yours?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs jealous of the bama dynasty.



6, we bout as jealous of the Tide as we would be of the Butler soft ball team. We wouldn't be a bamer if you tied us up and held a gun on us. We pull for a team that we love and aint jumped on no bandwagons either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

73.25% of Bamers are nothing but Bandwagoneers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

The other 26.75 are thugs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 73.25% of Bamers are nothing but Bandwagoneers.





KyDawg said:


> The other 26.75 are thugs.



You may need to put audio of your last two post Charlue because they can't read. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Noles winning the powerball in a few minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

I got that powerball sewed up S&S and I will have more bling than a nole on payday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2016)

Go Rebs on their NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I got that powerball sewed up S&S and I will have more bling than a nole on payday.






Well I was close to a million.  
I guess I'll have to settle for $7.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 863650
> 
> 
> Well I was close to a million.
> I guess I'll have to settle for $7.



congrats on the six pack


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the six pack



you spent 10 dollars to win 7 dollars for beer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the six pack





Matthew6 said:


> you spent 10 dollars to win 7 dollars for beer



Well, he never claimed to be smart..

I didn't spend a dollar on a lousy lottery ticket. I just bought the beer. .

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> you spent 10 dollars to win 7 dollars for beer



I also bought a scratch off cause I was feeling lucky. All together I spent $15 and won $37. It was my lucky day. $22 profit. Enough to pay for a days wages at the chicken plant. 

About once every 2 years I'll buy a scratch off.  It was my largest payday yet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

You should play Slayer. Maybe you could win enough to pay for everyone's meal at Henry's.



Or just pay for 6's meal after no one else shows up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should play Slayer. Maybe you could win enough to pay for everyone's meal at Henry's.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just pay for 6's meal after no one else shows up.



JJ is coming. i spoke to henry this morning. he does not want a mess in the place, but said we can use the super secret back entrance to the place. we need at least six people to show up in addition to jj for a proper tar and feathering.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Too bad it's too far of a drive for me. 


JJ should liven that place up. Be sure to video when he puts Slayer in the figure 4. 


Woooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs for MudDucker


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Too bad it's too far of a drive for me.
> 
> 
> JJ should liven that place up. Be sure to video when he puts Slayer in the figure 4.
> ...


everywhere is a long drive on a lawnmower


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> everywhere is a long drive on a lawnmower



Not on these new zero turns. Them jokers will go. 

They may even outrun that Volt you drive.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> They may even outrun that Volt you drive.



The Volt got re-po'd. He's back to his Shawt again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The Volt got re-po'd. He's back to his Shawt again.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 15, 2016)

Godogs jealous of bama and the dynasty


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs bring the brains behind the dynasty to Athens!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs taking away all the youth and vigor of another team.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting them recruits.....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 16, 2016)

godogs in kentucky


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 16, 2016)

Go dawgs ready for some spring scrimmages....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 16, 2016)

Spotted elfiii ballin' out around town earlier today with Hairy Dawg. Sweet rims, bro! 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Spotted elfiii ballin' out around town earlier today with Hairy Dawg. Sweet rims, bro!
> 
> View attachment 863870
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Spotted elfiii ballin' out around town earlier today with Hairy Dawg. Sweet rims, bro!
> 
> View attachment 863870
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 16, 2016)

lol. instant classic.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Elfiii pimping that shawt!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Rims courtesy of S&S rentals.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice looking ride Elfiii.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs with expensive rides.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Is that a gold rope chain around his neck?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2016)

I knew elfiii was a playa... Go Dawgs playa!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs with Nada value of $1800 but got $35,000 invested


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!! #livingangstAlifelikeelfiii


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Elfie!!!!!! How bout bringing a homie a colt 45??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 17, 2016)

go dawgs dreaming of a Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs for bammers thinking we care as much about their team as they do about ours.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for bammers thinking we care as much about their team as they do about ours.



Go Dawgs knowing Bamers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 17, 2016)

2016 Year of the Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the Mountain. Bet it is cold up there John.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Cold as a well diggers fanny Charlie! !!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs freezing out thinking bout being back in South Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing they were living in GA.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Farmington Ga listening to the red bones tree for the 3rd time tonight!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs wanting out of this cold weather.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2016)

Go DAWGS! Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

go dogs in denial about the past 36 years.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Spotted elfiii ballin' out around town earlier today with Hairy Dawg. Sweet rims, bro!
> 
> View attachment 863870
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

go dogs in suwannee cooking, cleaning, washing clothes


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Spotted elfiii ballin' out around town earlier today with Hairy Dawg. Sweet rims, bro!
> 
> View attachment 863870
> 
> GO DAWGS!





She a sho nuff bad shawt and I be diggin' the scene wif a gangsta lean!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 18, 2016)

Go DAWGS sittin by the fire.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS sittin by the fire.



thats a smart dawg.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2016)

Go Dawgs. ..... trying to stay warm! !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! It's cold but not that cold.


----------



## riprap (Jan 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! It's cold but not that cold.



Only if you're inside.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 19, 2016)

go dogs vacuuming and folding laundry in suwannee ga; and not out hunting and fishing


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2016)

It's that cold here. Go Dawgs from South Georgia trying to stay warm in Kentucky. Gonna start snowing bout dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2016)

Odell likes cold weather. He got Husky in him. Odell got lots of other breeds in his family tree.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down where it is warm weather.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down where it is warm weather.



Texas?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down where it is warm weather.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Glenn Burns has sold more milk and bread today. He must have stock in Kroger and publix.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 19, 2016)

Currently 32 here as of 11:15 PM. I would prefer the temps staying around 60ish all year. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs for snow jam 2016!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow, the forum clock is way off. 

I can hear Munson now...

Watch the clock you guys...Stupid clock! 

And one more time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 19, 2016)

Roll Tide Dynasty dogs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2016)

I googled dynasty and this popped up. Go Dawgs! Kiffin and Saban looking good with some hotties.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 20, 2016)

Go DAWGS! Vols, Bama, Tech and Auburn suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 20, 2016)

go dogs in sewanee ga doing laundry and not killing animals


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in sewanee ga doing laundry and not killing animals



I'll be killing some brain cells when I get home with some Bud Light..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs in East Point Ga!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Noles in Jacksonville


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs cuttin' a rug at Boone's Saloon


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs snowed in.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2016)

Got to cut in Athens tomorrow. Smart wants the Wendy's remodeled. 2016.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 20, 2016)

riprap said:


> Got to cut in Athens tomorrow. Smart wants the Wendy's remodeled. 2016.





GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 20, 2016)

Go dogs working at Wendy's.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2016)

I just wanted to say...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2016)

Not Elite, got a little job and no dynasty, but GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2016)

riprap said:


> Got to cut in Athens tomorrow. Smart wants the Wendy's remodeled. 2016.



If Kirby wants you to add a holding cell for his players, just remind him he is not in T Town anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If Kirby wants you to add a holding cell for his players, just remind him he is not in T Town anymore.



His first stop was the Athens-Clarke county police station. All part of the process.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs from the snow fields of Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Hunker down Charlie sounds like you are gonna get a bunch. .......


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2016)

Go DAWGS from the soon to be swamped in So. GA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs in a White out.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs kickin' and a gougin' in the mud and the blood and the beer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 22, 2016)

Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs drinking sweet tea and getting ready to go bust a Beaver Dam before the water get's in my Basement!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Beaver lives matter.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

How's the snow fall Charlie?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2016)

Have a great weekend Dawgs and trolls! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Snow has stopped for now prolly got 10 inches total.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Pitts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2016)

One more Page and this one is history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> One more Page and this one is history.



Go Dawgs on a chilly night!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2016)

Happy Saturday Thugs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2016)

daily dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2016)

Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Morning 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2016)

morning john. godogs16


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

How much snow y'all get Charlie?


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs for the process. Landmark Dodge is going to be happy!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Good day to be stranded in my house. Lets put this one to bed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Unadilla.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Noles building FSU snowmen in Kentucky


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Noles counting snowflakes in TY TY Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Bammers mowing Elfiii's lawn


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Elite Gon members from ATL


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Noles in Fitzgerald, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Noles in Lowndes County


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

One more


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs 16


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2016)

1002


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2016)

GO DAWGS on this cold January Sunday!


----------

